# Is there a plugin that exports pure XML alongside images?



## Sean Needham (Mar 13, 2012)

Just wondering is there a plugin or export module that outputs an XML list alongside the exported images?  I've had a look around the board, and also online but can't find anything anywhere that does this at the moment.

The reason I'm looking for something like this is so that I can integrate an image importing system to a already running site, so when Lightroom exports a set of images, the whole xml package is uploaded to the server and modifications to the image library on that site are done through the XML list being parsed server-side instead of having to do the usual of enter the management section, select the gallery(s), upload/delete/move as applicable.

Anyone know of anything?


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 13, 2012)

Not XML, but my ListView exports CSV and HTML. In fact it began as an XML exporter with XSLT formatting, but I decided that might be too geeky!

John


----------



## Sean Needham (Mar 13, 2012)

johnbeardy said:


> Not XML, but my ListView exports CSV and HTML. In fact it began as an XML exporter with XSLT formatting, but I decided that might be too geeky!
> 
> John



Thanks, John, I'll take a look at that later when I'm back on a stable connection so LR doesn't eat battery power.

As for XML being 'too geeky', nah, it's not at all... It's one of the things that makes the modern web world go around (and also XMP!)


----------



## jimburgess (Mar 14, 2012)

You might also check out LR/Transporter. With a bit of effort, I believe you can build XML output of your image's metadata.


----------



## Sean Needham (Mar 14, 2012)

John, the plugin didn't work on my machines, I was getting a strange error code on both LR3 and LR4, one on 10.6 and both on 10.7...



> menu_list.lua:619: attempt to index field "?" (a nil value)



Thanks, Jim, I looked at that previous but it's not the metadata that I'm needing, it's more the reference to the file as the files and xml will be processed remotely. The metadata, what it's to integrate in to is already sorted out through a PHP class that runs the EXIF and IPTC core values.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry about that. Try it from http://lightroomsolutions.com/list-view-1-56/ 

John


----------



## Sean Needham (Mar 14, 2012)

How do, John, I'm still getting the error message above, but it's moved to line ref 722 of the same script on both LR3 and LR4.


----------

